# Crossbow????



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

I just bought a Horton crossbow, well after i got it, i was told that i could only use it durning archery season. 

is this true? 

thanks,
Xman


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope... not true.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You can use a cross bow during the archery season and regular gun season here in Texas. The only time you can't use one is during the muzzleloader season in January, which is about 2 weeks long.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Grayson Co.*

Or if your hunting in Grayson County, this county has a no crossbow stipulation for some reason.

BB


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks guys! going to see if i can get me a doe with it then.

Xman


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If I remember correctly, before crossbows were legalized during the archery season, they were not legal in the gun season either.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

You can hunt with a Xbow during archery and general season. You could always hunt with a Xbow during general season. only people with a disability could use then during archery season


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Brother Bob said:


> Or if your hunting in Grayson County, this county has a no crossbow stipulation for some reason.
> 
> BB


Uhhhh what.....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Grayson county changed that rule.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*My bad...*

Graayson Co. - I read it wrong. Here it is word for word out of the Outdoor Manuel from TP&WD:

Crossbow
* Important Notice: Crossbows are lawful for any person during the Archery-Only Open season in all counties EXCEPT Grayson County. In Grayson County, no person may use a crossbow to hunt deer during the Archery-Only Open Season unless the person has an upper-limb disability and has in immediate possession a physician's statement that certifies the extent of the disability.

Any person, regardless of physical ability, may use a crossbow to hunt game animals or game birds in the any county, including Grayson County, during a general open season or Eastern spring turkey season.

BB


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats all jacked up, one county in the entire state, although I wish it was still like that statewide myself....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Looked up Grayson and it is saying xbows are okay for this season.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/season/county_listing/details/?county=Grayson


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

NitroNX898 said:


> You could always hunt with a Xbow during general season.


I guess we must agree to disagree. I believe that for many years, cross bows were not legal in gun season


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I guess we must agree to disagree. I believe that for many years, cross bows were not legal in gun season


Before crossbows were legalized in archery season, they were allowed in regular gun season by anyone. I have been using a crossbow for 10 years during regular season along with my compound bow, etc, etc.

In the Past:
Archery season - no crossbows unless person had upper limb disability
General season - crossbows were allowed by all

Now:
Archery season - crossbows are allowed by all
General season - crossbows are allowed by all


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I have to agree with Whitebassfisher on this one because I remember when xbows were illegal and I also remember when shooting a doe was illegal. Benefits of being old(er)


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

